# Southern California



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

Large train swap meet at Orange Empire railroad museum in Paris California this weekend Me and Stevewifi will Have a booth there selling are first venture in to show selling.. 
I bought $800 dollars worth of 1/87 trucks that i will post on ebay what doesnt sell at the show ill put some stuff on the forum here for you guys.. 
But the show this weekend come on out if your in the so call area!!!!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

One of the things I miss about livin in the 909. There was always somethin goin on.


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

yea there is almost a show every weekend in the spring within a hours drive..


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

And Perris was only about a 45 minute drive too. If I woulda known about the show earlier I would of tried to make an appearance.


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

Well good news for California Southern Cal that is there are lots of show's this weekend Kern county Bakersfield has a Pretty big show This Saturday and the nice thing about it is there is lots of stuff not seen cause its a bit out of the range for most LA area sellers so lot of new vendors to pick from..

April 9th i think is the proto type modelers meet at San bernadino Station See all the BNSF intermodal action plus a really cool show and April 29th is another show Im guessing on dates ill get my flyers later and give you guys exact info im going off the top of my head and im known to be off sometimes  At least that's what she said... Greg


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Grbauc said:


> Large train swap meet at Orange Empire railroad museum in Paris California this weekend Me and Stevewifi will Have a booth there selling are first venture in to show selling..
> I bought $800 dollars worth of 1/87 trucks that i will post on ebay what doesnt sell at the show ill put some stuff on the forum here for you guys..
> But the show this weekend come on out if your in the so call area!!!!


I missed it!!!! I'm just seeing this!!!!! Seems like the only swap meets that are worth me going to are in San Diego and Perris.......


----------

